# Starting Home Theater



## rossler (Jan 26, 2009)

I just joined the forum a couple days ago and have found alot of interesting article for the theater, but I'm looking for some help on the layout of my room. I would like to be able to get 3 seats in a row but I don't think that I have enough width to make it happen. I also don't know how many rows I can go back? The area that I have to work with is approx. 12' x 34' but the max ceiling height that I have is 7'6". I don't want to make the room so deep that I loose alot of sound in the back. This room will be dedicated to the theater. Any help would be great. Are there any good periodical out that I can use.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

If you select the right seating, you can potentially get 3 seats wide in there. I wouldn't recommend more than 2 rows from an acoustical standpoint and a headroom setup. 

Also, having a room that long and narrow kind of breaks one of the rules of thumb. A 'tunnel' like that will have a lot of issues acoustically. Realistically, you'd be better off to lop off a good chunk of it from a pure performance standpoint. Maybe go 20ish feet long. 

That keeps the length < 2x the width and stays away from the length being close to a multiple of either the width or height.

Bryan


----------

